# EMG 81-7 vs. 707?



## bsnow2 (Dec 26, 2009)

i'm about to upgrade my Aria 7 from its stock pups and i'm pretty much set on EMGs (i have an 81 in the bridge of my six-string and love it) but can anybody advise me on the difference between the 81-7 and the 707? i'm probably going with either an 81-7/60-7 or a double 707 combo, just wondering what my best bet would be.


----------



## I_infect (Dec 26, 2009)

I like the 707 with a tube amp, and the 81-7 with a solid state. With a tube amp the 81-7 comes across a bit thin at times, and is brighter. 707 in the neck is great for leads, you really can't go wrong with it either in neck or bridge. The 60-7 is a bit more open and full, which is great for cleaner neck position chords and stuff, but for heavier distorted leads I think it's too boomy. Whats the body wood, and what amp are you using?

EDIT: if you want a ton of versatility and gain, get Duncan blackouts.


----------



## bsnow2 (Dec 26, 2009)

not sure of the wood, but I play through a Boogie Mark IV, all tube (obviously)

EDIT: did some research, the body is alder


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 26, 2009)

I would go for the 707 in this application . . .it's my opinion that the 81-7 would favour frequencies that would make an alder bodied guitar sound like someone would be jabbing an icepick in one's ear(much like a 6 string 81). to the best of my knowledge, the 707 is rather similar to the 85 in it's overall sound, and I would say that alder needs the low mid boost as (at least to my ears) it's lacking a bit in that area despite being relatively well balanced. 

keep in mind that this is excluding anything specific that you need from your pickup swap and just me offering an opinion on how to get the best overall sound. if you need to have a guitar that as I put it "sounds like jabbing an ice pick in one's ear" to fit with a band sound then make adjustments accordingly. 


tl;dr: get the 707 so your guitar sounds great after the swap


----------



## I_infect (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah, the 81-7 can be rather shrill. I really only like it through solid states and usually in basswood. In tubes i think it loses its oomph, where the 707 it's the opposite. I never liked the 707s until I tried it through tubes. In my sc607b which has alder wings the 707 has some nice mids and is pretty well rounded. The stock 81-7 wasn't as shrill as I expected in it but the 707 is more well rounded in it.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Dec 28, 2009)

Alder body + EMG 81 = win.

Alder body + 81-7 = No clue. 

I'm pretty bias here when it comes to EMG for 7s. 707 FTW!

I tried 81-7's in a mahogany body SC607B (natural finish) and was horribly turned off. Every joke/comment about 81-7s being thin and tin like, shined through carrying the flag and everything. I eq'd and eq'd but all I heard was tin. Swapped amps... tin. 

Now 707's, was just much more rich and full. But it did tend to mush the low B a little bit. Clean wise, awesome. I got great clean tones.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 29, 2009)

in my experience (and that is, an EMG 81 in an alder bodied washburn N2, and EMG 81-7 in an all maple LTD sc607b) the 81-7 sounds nothing like the 81. 
I don't mind the 81, it's not my favourite but it's a great metal pickup. The 81-7 I fucking hated


----------



## bsnow2 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice, I'm definitely going with the 707 but I just remembered that my guitar also has coil tapping built in...will the passive coil tapping circuits still work with the 707 or will I have to get 707TWs?


----------



## Jason (Dec 29, 2009)

bsnow2 said:


> thanks for the advice, I'm definitely going with the 707 but I just remembered that my guitar also has coil tapping built in...will the passive coil tapping circuits still work with the 707 or will I have to get 707TWs?



You will have to get the 707TWs  Dont write off the Blackouts either. Reason being you won't have to route your guitar to fit in the pickups.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 29, 2009)

bsnow2 said:


> thanks for the advice, I'm definitely going with the 707 but I just remembered that my guitar also has coil tapping built in...will the passive coil tapping circuits still work with the 707 or will I have to get 707TWs?



yeah, if you want to take advantage of the coil tapping offered on your guitar, although I'm not too sure on how it would be wired up if your coil taps are in the selector switch (ie: ibanez 5 way in a H-H setup) or how the coil taps would work in general . . .I personally wouldn't use it so haven't the knowledge to offer (although I'm sure that wiring it up to either a mini toggle or a 25k push/pull would do the trick. not too sure if the 5 way switch would work though but I'll let someone who knows if it works or not give you a concrete answer)


----------



## mark105 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got my RC7 back from the shop, I had a 707 (bridge) replaced w/ a 81-7. I'm not liking it so far, the tone seems thinner and too bright . I had an 81 in a Les Paul and loved it. The RC7 is alder. Also I'm playing through a line 6 Spider Valve, Not really a tone monster. I'll bet I end up going w/Blackouts. I had them in a Schecter and they sounded very good albeit very high output. 

Good luck on your tone quest.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 1, 2010)

bsnow2 said:


> thanks for the advice, I'm definitely going with the 707 but I just remembered that my guitar also has coil tapping built in...will the passive coil tapping circuits still work with the 707 or will I have to get 707TWs?



No, they won't. You'll need different pots, as well as a new jack for the active EMGs


----------



## Nemonic (Nov 9, 2012)

I play Cort sevenstring baritone guitar in drop E tuning, I got 707 as a bridge pickup, I think it is a little bit muddy. 
Would the 81-X be better way than 707-X-TW? I am looking for tight, clear sound through Overloud plugin.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Nov 9, 2012)

Nemonic said:


> I play Cort sevenstring baritone guitar in drop E tuning, I got 707 as a bridge pickup, I think it is a little bit muddy.
> Would the 81-X be better way than 707-X-TW? I am looking for tight, clear sound through Overloud plugin.


 
Way to ressurect a thread almost 3 years old 

The 81-7 is probably gonna have a bit more clarity in most guitars. It depends on your wood though really. I personally like the 81-7 over the 707 in mohogany, if we're talking about the bridge position. I tend to go with clarity/tightness over heaviness though. 

Also, I've never been anywhere close to drop E... So you might consider looking up folks who play that low and seeing what pickups they're using, if you like how their's sound. Or watching comparison clips. Really the best way to go.


----------

